# Cable Management Tubing for Outdoor Phone Lines?



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

swimmer said:


> My customer has several phone, TV, and other non-power cables entering the house from the utility poll. They are pretty unsightly and he'd like me to dress them up in something.
> 
> I found this stuff at Home Depot
> 
> ...


That stuff won't last too long out in the sun, there are a number of companies that make specific products for this check out Budco or Cableready at www.icmcorp.net

www.budcocable.com

there are a few more but I cannot think of them right now.


----------

